# what a way to setup my first SW tank!!!



## ram50 (Sep 21, 2010)

I want to share my adventure last night with everyone here. My friend had a 65G SW tank here at our office that had a seal come lose and started to leak out at a increasing rate of flow. He had all kinds of rock and fish and other living things in his tank. he grabbed trash cans and a bucket and started to pull everything he could get out and place in to the buckets and rocks went in the trash cans. we then took my old 10g fresh water tank that was empty and cleaned it out and used sand from his tank and some of the water to get it going. He gave me three rocks some other things that I don't know what they are. fish are 1 fire fish, 1 royal grommy, arrow crab, emerald crab, star fish, some snails and some hermit crabs. in 10 mins we had the tank up and running. I ve never seen a SW tank come to life so quickly. its been about 20 hours since it was done and the royal is getting very Territorial but everyone did eat today.. oh and there is a peppermint shrimp also. everything else got safely to the LFS to find new homes.

here is a couple picts


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

the two anemone looking things in the rocks on the right looks like aptesia, they are not a good thing to keep in a reef aquarium. they multiply fast and sting everything to death. most hobbiest think they are cool when they dont know what they are. if you can remove them by using a syringe loaded with high calcium and inject them (kalk mix is best because of high ph). they will pull in but stick the needle into the rock and inject those suckers.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*nice*

definatly aptasia...and looks like some euphylia heads in the bottom left...possibly some goniapora on the right...maybe some pachyclavularia or briarium on the upper left....looks like you got a nice starter setup...lights...


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

SWEEEEEEEETTTTTTT!!!!!!! i look forward to watching this one grow...


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

It looks like you are using a hang on power filter with a sponge pre filter. Correct? If so, I would suggest you give it about 2 weeks then remove the sponge permanently. The biological activity of the sponge on the initial pass of water will elevate nitrates.


----------



## ram50 (Sep 21, 2010)

the filter was for my fresh water tank. it has just the white bag with the carbon in it. I dont thank it has a sponge in it. it's a aqueion (sp?) I be moveing them to a larger tank when I get it running.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Awesome. It looks like everything is holding up well. I just noticed the Arrow Crab!


----------



## ram50 (Sep 21, 2010)

had some problems due to the lighting not being enough. The old light was a beep blue with a 10K 8w T5. The corrals didn't seem to like it over time. Things stopped coming out and the such. Soooooooo I went to the LFS and talked to a guy there that seemed to know what he was saying and I picked up a new light. Its a deep blue (i like that brand) Solarmax H.O. 4 x MN. LT. LED 2 X 24w T5 HO 24" system. 

It hangs over a little on each side but the corrals look like they like it. things are starting to come out of hiding. I hope I got a good light. I was in a rush because I didn't want things to start dieing on me.


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

I like the photos. I am just starting my 1st SW tank my self.
hope my tank looks half as good as yours dos one day.


----------

